# Exo terra thermometer help



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wheres the best place to put the exo terra thermometer in a faunarium for a tarantula? And i dont have a heat mat atm so my T's are right next to the heater. And is digital thermometer better than the normal thermometers?


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

I find a digital thermometer to be more accurate and easier to read. They aren't that expensive on ebay and only the probe stays in the enclosure so it is easy to see the reading.

I would place the thermometer in the place your animal spends most time, so for you near to the heatmat.


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry - meant for you near your heater!


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lu Lizard said:


> I find a digital thermometer to be more accurate and easier to read. They aren't that expensive on ebay and only the probe stays in the enclosure so it is easy to see the reading.
> 
> I would place the thermometer in the place your animal spends most time, so for you near to the heatmat.


If i buy a digital thermometer which one shall i buy? The T i have is aggresive and i find it hard to put the thermometer inside.


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

Hartley2 said:


> If i buy a digital thermometer which one shall i buy? The T i have is aggresive and i find it hard to put the thermometer inside.


Try to avoid any cheap chinese rubbish, more a statement of anything that this exactly.
Try your best, use a stick? :lol2:


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lu Lizard said:


> I find a digital thermometer to be more accurate and easier to read. They aren't that expensive on ebay and only the probe stays in the enclosure so it is easy to see the reading.
> 
> I would place the thermometer in the place your animal spends most time, so for you near to the heatmat.





RandomDan said:


> Try to avoid any cheap chinese rubbish, more a statement of anything that this exactly.
> Try your best, use a stick? :lol2:



Mate i tried using a stick and it just grabbed it of my hand as soon as it comes close to the ground lol,, its one aggressive lasiodora klugi about 8 inches


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

If it is aggressive, all the more reason to use a digital thermometer so that the probe permanently remains in the tank and you can check the temp without disturbing your little darling at all.

I've used cheaper thermometers for over 10 years with various reptiles and inverts and find that they are just as good at their job as the more expensive ones. At least with a digital it won't give an inaccurate reading - it will either give the real temperature or it won't give any temperature at all. If it was a thermostat then it is worth spending more. 

Get on ebay!


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

Lu Lizard said:


> If it is aggressive, all the more reason to use a digital thermometer so that the probe permanently remains in the tank and you can check the temp without disturbing your little darling at all.
> 
> I've used cheaper thermometers for over 10 years with various reptiles and inverts and find that they are just as good at their job as the more expensive ones. At least with a digital it won't give an inaccurate reading - it will either give the real temperature or it won't give any temperature at all. If it was a thermostat then it is worth spending more.
> 
> Get on ebay!


Will it do good for a plastic tank? Because the the one i have right now is faunarium.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I use these, I've got about 4 of them and they all read the same. You can just stick it to the outside of the tank and have the probe going through a small hole in the lid, then you don't have to bother the T if you want to check temps.

Digital LCD Fish Aquarium Tank Water Thermometer UK Seller | eBay


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

I like the exo terra digital thermometers because they have a button which allows you to check what the minimum and maximum temperatures have been (not sure if any other brands of thermometer do this??!!). This allows me to make sure (I have quite a cold house at night) that the temperature doesn't drop too much overnight and doesn't get too hot during the day (ie with the central heating on). Exo Terra also do one which is also a hygrometer - which is quite handy.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I have two digital Exo Terra thermo/hygrometer's. They both read 50C right now. Bloody things.


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

halfmanhalftarantula said:


> I like the exo terra digital thermometers because they have a button which allows you to check what the minimum and maximum temperatures have been (not sure if any other brands of thermometer do this??!!). This allows me to make sure (I have quite a cold house at night) that the temperature doesn't drop too much overnight and doesn't get too hot during the day (ie with the central heating on). Exo Terra also do one which is also a hygrometer - which is quite handy.


Hi mate yh i had check on petsathome website and they have both of it and currently im on my way there right now lol, sorry for the late reply im using my phone, and thanks for the info


----------



## Hartley2 (Nov 20, 2011)

DannyB said:


> I have two digital Exo Terra thermo/hygrometer's. They both read 50C right now. Bloody things.


Im on my way to get one right now and hopefully it wil work well lol


----------



## DeborahR (Aug 27, 2011)

I got a couple of very economical digital thermometers off of eBay. The probes just dangle through the little round hole in the top of the faunarium lid.

Marjory, my B. smithi, has been known to try and wrap the probe in silk, I have had to wrestle it off her twice now. So I have to be careful to keep it taut (it is caught in the door of the vivarium that my tanks are in) so she can't smuggle it off into her hide again.


----------

